# A tale of 3 Fatties  (Q-View)



## nwbhoss (Mar 16, 2010)

I had a bunch of friends over Saturday morning to work on trucks at my shop and I decided to make breakfast so I whipped up 3 Fatties 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






One was waffles and syrup (this is what my wife likes and I gotta make her happy) 
the second was egg,mushroom,onion,peppers and CoJack cheese
number three was little Smokies, Cream Cheese,peppers,onion,mushroom.

They all turned out great!!! I used my new fatties stuffer Props to NWDave for making it for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It worked great!!!! A big improvement from doing it by hand.
Here (in no paticular order) are the pictures 

Mushrooms, onions and pepers ready to cook 



here are the above ingredients cooking


and the egg added to half 


Here is the egg fatty ready to roll 



and the smokies and cream cheese one 


here is the waffle fatty


and all three all rolled up 


ready for the smoker


after a little TBS 


I have a pork shoulder in with them but that is another story 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The finished product


the egg fatty


the little smokies fatty (this one was the best!!!!!!!!!!)
I should have let it cool more before slicing.


and the waffle fatty (my wife loved it)


all three 


They were all great and everyone was very happy with them!!!!!!!

Thanks for looking


----------



## wl_kb3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great looking fatties. They are making me hungry even after just finishing a steak supper.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2010)

They all looked great, how could anyone have not loved such a thing.
That waffle one was really wild looking, did you mix waffles with syrup then mold?  Tear them up?
Gotta give that one a try!


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 16, 2010)

Those look excellent!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How do you make a stuffer?


----------



## nwbhoss (Mar 16, 2010)

We tore them into pieces and added syrup them put them into the fatty stuffer. It worked awesome!!!!
 NWDave made it for me. You would have to ask him how he made it.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

wow looks so good


----------



## treegje (Mar 16, 2010)

Man those look good, certainly earned points


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Definitely look good.  I have got to make me a fattie stuffer (or several) somewhere along the line.


----------



## lexi86d (Mar 16, 2010)

How did you get the pics to post that way? I used the pic tutorial, but it said mine were too big and would only let me post 4 small pics. 

Looks great!!


----------



## mr mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice set of triplets!


----------



## caveman (Mar 16, 2010)

These look so good & delicious.  Great fatties.


----------



## nwbhoss (Mar 16, 2010)

I download to photobucket and copy the direct link and add to the post.


----------



## nwdave (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang, Hoss, you're just cranking out the smokes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You keep this up and we're going to have to skip going to Patties Egg Nest.  (Just forget I ever said that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

Harlyguy, you got mail.  Cowgirl's got a nice Fattie Piston too and she deserves props for the original suggestion.


----------



## newflame (Mar 19, 2010)

on photo bucket i believe there is a spot to make the pictures smaller, I'm sure that's all you have to do.

aye, she hooked me up with a guy on here who sells them for 10.00 and donates the money he makes.  I ordered one last week and got it a couple days ago, gonna use it this weekend!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the Waffle Idea!


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 19, 2010)

Great Qview. 

Did you like the waffle one, or only your wife?

and..


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice job. Verry creative there with the waffle fattie, i like it.


----------



## nwbhoss (Mar 20, 2010)

I really liked the little smokies and mushroooms,onion and peppers the best
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The waffle one was very good!!! The syrup mixed well with the sausage and bacon. Eggo waffles are my wifes favorite breakfast so this was made special for her 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If momma aint happy, aint NOBODY happy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I had several people over that morning and the Waffle one was by far the favorite with everyone.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow those look great, I've got some leftover corned beef, so I'm gonna make a reuben fatty, if it ever stops snowing here.


----------

